# what to do with ranch curb appeal



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

a few windows to the right side of the front door on the garage wall would add a lot to look at other then brick.:thumbsup:
how much of the lot on the left side is yours


----------



## AccurateCut (Mar 20, 2015)

pappagor said:


> a few windows to the right side of the front door on the garage wall would add a lot to look at other then brick.:thumbsup:
> how much of the lot on the left side is yours


exactly break the amount of brick


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

To add color you could make and mount flower boxes under the windows. I would install a bracket to the right side of the garage and fly the stars and stripes.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

I would replace the front door to a craftsman with upper glass. Lowes has a benchmark I believe for $242 and just paint the garage door something other than white. I would eith just pain the porch column or replace with a cedar post. Either way I would not spend more than 500 on it. The average person doesn't really care. They just want a nice clean house to come home to with no projects to have to do on the weekend. Don't think about it too hard its not really bad. OR just paint the garge door and trim the same color and paint the front door so sort of bright color and done. Why give away 500 bucks when you can spend 100 on paint and done and do something more productive inside with the 400.


----------



## EcoMindedSD (Aug 2, 2016)

Instead of that brown lawn, how about a xeriscape instead? It's big enough to where you can incorporate stone and wood chips as a winding path around succulent plants. 

Perhaps you can even build a lounging area or patio for dinner parties or enjoying the sun. Learn about the different things you can do to perk up your landscape here: http://ecomindedsolutions.com/landscape-architecture/

Here's some inspiration for ya:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

That'll look right at home in Minnesota...:no:


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

EthanB said:


> That'll look right at home in Minnesota...:no:


:laughing:


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Xeriscaping is great but from what I've seen by no means is it maintenance free. Unless it is worked, within a few years the nicely contoured rock beds are getting overrun with weeds, which are also pushing up everywhere else. Anything with fabric under it seems to go away, exposing the fabric and what was once a very tasteful tableau starts resembling something from an abandoned strip mall.

The true natural garden approach is an alternative that really does need almost nothing but it's not a landscape for everyone, dirt and chaparral is definitely an acquired taste.


----------

